# Hello



## BecBastin (Aug 11, 2011)

Hi everyone,

I'm new to the World of mice (and the World of forums)! I have had rats before but am now wanting to get my first mice and having such issues getting hold of some!! I have the cage all ready, but the only people selling them near me are pet shops and they don't sell them until 8 weeks- the ones I saw last time I went in were so skittish, I think they'd be really hard to tame, they'd obviously had no human contact whatsoever. Plus I'm not into buying pets from shops, I'd much rather get them from breeders...

Anyone know any breeders in Sheffield or nearby?
Wakefield, Huddersfield, Barnesly etc would be fine. Alternatively Leicester, but only this weekend as my other half is visiting family there.

Can anyone help?

Thanks, and hi again- hopefully will have my own soon!


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Welcome to FMB.
:welcome1

There are breeders in most of the areas you've mentioned. 
You might like to put an advert in our sales section and see what response you get from that.

Enjoy our forum anyway x


----------



## morning-star (Apr 9, 2011)

Hi and welcome to the forum!

I have some good show-line silvers and a dove (bucks only) for sale in Leicester if your interested.


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

Welcome! :mrgreen:


----------



## BecBastin (Aug 11, 2011)

Thanks morning star, but it really had to be does to start with.

I'm pleased to announce that I have some now anyway!!

3 lovely broken agouti does courtesy of Mark, they are beauties!

Just letting them do their own thing for the time being until they get used to their new house, but enjoyed watching them sooo much last night- they all have different personalities


----------



## Bella791 (Jun 29, 2011)

Hi and welcome to the forum.
Congrats on your new additions


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Welcome! I'm glad to see you got your mousies!


----------

